# Grilling Ideas...Need Help



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

I love to grill. But everytime i fired up the grill, I find myself cooking the same old things (Grilled Chicken, Hamburgers, Hot Dogs, Steaks). Do any of you gorillas have any "outside the box" grilling ideas or recipes? What do you guys grill? Fish? Corn? Veggies?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I grill Salmon on some foil. Take the salmon steaks, place them on a piece of foil, pour Italian dressing on them and sprinkle old bay. Let them cook, they're delicious. I also grill corn on the cob a lot. :tu


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

Shrimp on skewers is pretty hard to beat. I usually do a cajun seasoning. Delicious. Also, I have been meaning to try lamb as well.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ribs w/BBQ


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

I like to grill Lamb - especially racks. Also Bacon wrapped BBQ Shrimp on skewers is killer! Make extra. Kind of like humidor space, cant have enough.

Cant go wrong with Ribs or Brisket if you have some time, and temp you can control. I do lots of corn in the summer, and sliced spuds.

Or, take some potato, sliced thin, diced onion, butter, salt and pepper, and shredded cheese: Put in a heavy duty foil pouch all mixed in together, throw it on the grill. YUMMY.

Have fun!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

two of my favorite things to grill are corn and asparagus. for corn, I've done it husk on, husk half on, and husk all off -- they all turn out good, just depends on your mood. I usually baste them in garlic butter. 

for asparagus, use skinny ones and cut off the bottom inch-ish (always ends up too stringy for my tastes). put them in a pan and sprinkle with olive oil, salt, pepper, granulated garlic, and any other seasoning you want to use. grill until tips are crispy and black, basting with remaining olive oil/seasoning mix from the pan.
:dr :dr


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Try grilling salmon, tuna steaks, and other fishies on an apple or cherry wood plank. Gives your food a great smokey flavor! mmmmm


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Jalapenos stuffed with cheese on a grill are smokin good. Hold the split peppers together with toothpicks....:ss

or Make a foil pouch....Put in it all the kinds of veggies you like add a few fish fillets or whole fish including head and add a bit of beer close foil pouch and grill . You can poke a couple of holes in the top to get that grilled flavor.:dr


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> What do you guys grill? Fish? Corn? Veggies?


Yep ... grill all kinds of stuff.

Fish ... salmon, grouper, red fish, snapper, mahi mahi, tilapia, trout, whatever ... great on the grill. Anything fresh is good. Baste with olive oil and season it with what you like before you put it on the grill over direct heat. Just don't over cook it ... just to where the fish flakes. Invest in one of those flat locking baskets ... makes it easy.

Someone mentioned shrimp on a skewer. Try this ... wrap each of the shrimp once around in a small piece of bacon. When it's just about done (shrimp turns pink and the bacon is brown), coat it in a sweet BBQ sauce. Little nuggets from heaven.

Corn ... leave the husk on the ear and soak the ears in sugar water for about an hour. Some folks leave the silks on the ears but I usually cut off the ones that stick out of husk before I put them on the grill. Put the ears on the grill as far away as possible from the direct heat and turn them often. It takes about 20 minutes and is done when you can stick fork in it and it feels tinder.

Vegetables ... Cut up some peppers into rings (we usually use a green, red and yellow one ... makes the dish look good). Cut up some red onions, portabella mushrooms and tomatoes. Mix them up and drizzle some olive oil and your favorite seasoning (we use creole or cajun) over them. Put them in one of those baskets I mentioned earlier and pop them on the grill. A couple of minutes on each side over direct heat. It doesn't take long to cook so keep an eye on them.

Grilled cabbage is a vegetable that everyone around here seems to like ... it's the only way I can eat that stuff ... . Cut up a head of cabbage into quater or smaller chunks. Season with salt and pepper. Wrap each chunk in aluminum foil with a good sized glop of butter in each foil packet. Turn it a few times and it should be done in 20-30 minutes.

Just some ideas .... experiment ... you can cook just about anything on the grill. Whatever it is ... it goes great with a martini and a cigar.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I think my brother wrap his Jalapenos in bacon to hold them together...:tu


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Add some fresh pineapple to whatever you end up with! Make you a simple brown sugar glaze to baste it with, you end up with tender insides, nice caramel crunch on the exterior. Cut off top and bottom of pineapple, stand on the end, cut in half, then quarters, then into eights, slice off small core area from each spear, then trim off rind. You will end up with 8 mostly same size spears, triangular in shape.

Sugar glaze: 1 cup firmly packed brown sugar, 1/2 cup lime juice (fresh is best), a tablespoon of vanilla extract (A vanilla bean works well here, if available - scrape insides of bean, put paste and remaining bean halves in saucepan, remove bean before pouring up.)

Heat all ingredients in a sauce pan over medium heat til completely liquefied. Strain out any solids, put sauce in a squeeze bottle, it will keep in the fridge for weeks or a month, if it last that long. Also good as a glaze on just about anything you grill!

Use glaze to taste on the pineapple spears. Enjoy:dr


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

grilled calamari with a light teriyaki sauce is awesome along with some red snapper or salmon.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Bob said:


> Jalapenos stuffed with cheese on a grill are smokin good. Hold the split peppers together with toothpicks....:ss
> 
> or Make a foil pouch....Put in it all the kinds of veggies you like add a few fish fillets or whole fish including head and add a bit of beer close foil pouch and grill . You can poke a couple of holes in the top to get that grilled flavor.:dr





Bob said:


> I think my brother wrap his Jalapenos in bacon to hold them together...:tu


You people are killing me with these jalapeno recipes.:dr


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

mmmmm.....asparagus on the grillis awesome....have made bacon on the grill...nice taste to it when done...also Pineapple rings ,,,just put sear marks on and then sprinkle some cinnamon and a scoop of vanilla ice cream...yeeehaw....also jalapeno peppers with bacon strips wrapped around them are great on the grill:dr


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

jpa0741 said:


> You people are killing me with these jalapeno recipes.:dr


:tu

I like to smoke mine.

I use jalapeno and banana peppers usually. Stuff them with a mix of blue cheese and cream cheese. You can throw some bread crumbs in too if you like, helps brown them up a bit. Wrap them in bacon and stick a toothpick through them to hold.

Then I throw them on the smoker at around 200-225 until the bacon cooks, usually 3 hours or so.

Make twice as many as you think youll need, people love them.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

I have cooked a lot of roasts on the grill. Covered grill with indirect heat method. Chuck roast, brisket, Standing Rib Roast, and so forth. I've even done meat loaf. (In a bread pan of course.) 

Rotissarie chicken, ribs, roasts, etc. 

Shish Kebobs. Beef, chicken, pork, etc.

After reading all the other posts and trying to recall things I had done, I'm hungry!


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

AAlmeter said:


> :tu
> 
> I like to smoke mine.
> 
> ...


Wow, this sounds great. Will try this some time for sure.:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Syekick said:


> I have cooked a lot of roasts on the grill. Covered grill with indirect heat method. Chuck roast, brisket, Standing Rib Roast, and so forth. I've even done meat loaf. (In a bread pan of course.)
> 
> Rotissarie chicken, ribs, roasts, etc.
> 
> ...


:tpd:Roasts are the way to go. Split turkey is fun to do


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Love grilling swordfish.

Real simple.

Sounds crazy, but trust me on this.
Mayo, all over the swordfish steak to cover it completely.
Season with salt and pepper on both sides.
Put the grill to medium to medium high.
Place on grill for 7 minutes on one side then flip for 5 on the other.
Will be medium to medium rare and wonderful.

The mayo helps to grease it up and help it maintain its moisture and not dry out.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> :tu
> 
> I like to smoke mine.
> 
> ...


We do this alot as well, but mix some smoked salmon with the cream cheese......we have also used shrimp to add texture. Best to just experiment.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I like the following things on a grill:

Flank Steak marinated in a mixture of equal parts honey, dark tamari, and pineapple or marinated in Jack Daniels Honey Teriyaki, or marinated in margarita mix (liquid) and some taco seasoning (makes for great fajitas).

Flat Iron steak rubbed with Memphis BBQ Rub.

Endive split in half

onions sliced and then wrapped in tin foil with EVOO, garlic and salt and pepper

Pork Tenderloin marinated in Walkerswood Jerk sauce


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Pizza.

No, I'm not crazy.

Yes it is possible. If you have time, make your own dough...if not, use the ones you get at the supermarket.

Grab some tin foil (there are also baking trays with holes in the bottom you can use). Lay out sheets big enough to put the crust on. You will need about 3 sheets. Put tin foil on the grill, poke holes in tin foil. Put the crust on (no toppings yet!) and grill one side for a few minutes. Probably 2-3. Then flip it. Put your toppings on, and turn down the heat. When the cheese is melted, you're good to go! If you get the timing right, you'll have great pizza that tastes _smokey_ good.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Syekick said:


> I have cooked a lot of roasts on the grill. Covered grill with indirect heat method. Chuck roast, brisket, Standing Rib Roast, and so forth. I've even done meat loaf. (In a bread pan of course.)
> 
> Rotissarie chicken, ribs, roasts, etc.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of smoking a roast.....

What's ur shish kebobs look like ? Beef/Chicken, Onion, Bell Pepper, repeat?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I can believe you haven't tried this!

1. Catch some good size redfish - in the 8 to 12 lb. range. Instead of filleting them, leave them on the "half-shell" (that's cutting the fillet off the but leaving the scale side on). Rinse the fillets, lightly salt and pepper, and then place in a gallon size ziplock. Add a marinade of your choosing. I have used everything from bottled salad dressings to making my own marinade using citrus, pineapple juice, vegetable oil and cheap rum. Seal bag and let sit for at least two hours.

2. Soak your wood chips or try something like pecan shells if you have some handy. Preferably build a fire in a charcoal grill but I have done this on a gas grill. When the charcoal is ready, add the wood chips, put the cooking grill on it and lay the redfish, scale side down on the grill. Cover. Check occasionally and cook until fish flakes easily with fork. 

3. I usually grill some onions and bell pepper while I'm cooking the fish.

When the fish is done, I move it to a big baking cookie sheet and place on the table, everyone can serve themself...


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> I can believe you haven't tried this!
> 
> 1. Catch some good size redfish - in the 8 to 12 lb. range. Instead of filleting them, leave them on the "half-shell" (that's cutting the fillet off the but leaving the scale side on). Rinse the fillets, lightly salt and pepper, and then place in a gallon size ziplock. Add a marinade of your choosing. I have used everything from bottled salad dressings to making my own marinade using citrus, pineapple juice, vegetable oil and cheap rum. Seal bag and let sit for at least two hours.
> 
> ...


:dr:dr

I have tried the pecan shells trick w/ steaks....


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

jmcrawf1 reminded me of this:

Smoked Turkey - Use PECAN wood chips. Oddly enough the smoked flavor comes out tasting like turkey (of course) but with a slight ham flavor too.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Yesterday I made beer can chicken. That's a delicious meal off the grill and it's not your conventional "grilling". I say give it a try! :tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Me; I like to grill scallops, preferrably the lage sea scallops.

I marinade them overnight in a homemade marinade of lime juice, garlic, pineapple juice, and a little tequila that I normally shoot a few shots of to ensure quality.

I then put them on skewers and grill em up and pat myself on the back for such a job well done.


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

I grill mostly the usual stuff hamburgers hot dogs etc....
But one of the things I like to grill and it saves you a lotta of time is corn on the cob. Buy corn (bread and butter sweet New England Corn The Best) check it make sure it is ok. then don't shuck it put it in a bucket of water let soak for about an hour or more or less. place whole corn husk and all on the grill turn corn regularly untill brown all around out on platter and server. Best corn around.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Yesterday I made beer can chicken. That's a delicious meal off the grill and it's not your conventional "grilling". I say give it a try! :tu


I have one of those!!!:r


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I grill just about everything! From veggies to pizza, crab legs to pineapple! I love to cook outside, my next goal is going to be dutch ovens :dr


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

I grilled crab legs (basted with butter/garlic/lime) and a tri-tip roast just last night...off the hook delicious! :tu


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I like grilling up potato slices. Brush them with olive oil, add spices. Here I used garlic powder, basil, salt (use the large grain stuff), and fresh sage:


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

jmcrawf1 said:


> I've been thinking of smoking a roast.....
> 
> What's ur shish kebobs look like ? Beef/Chicken, Onion, Bell Pepper, repeat?


I do Kebobs all the time....Shrimp,chicken, with pineapple,onion,sweet peppers(red,orange,green).good stuff. Or if you got 12 hours..........







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

Not sure if someone said it,but my dad grills red snapper on the grill. When they fillet it they leave it on the shell so to speak. Leave the scales. Put it in foil,add butter and spices. And it melts in your mouth,so they say,dont eat fish myself lol.


----------



## hatred (May 17, 2006)

i do most of my veggies alongside the beef/chicken/pork. corn in the husk or wrapped in foil with a slab of butter on it. you can do the same with potatoes. chop'em up, add some fresh garlic, chives and some butter. the only problem i've run into when doing them at the same time is those things that take more time. hard to get the firebox blazing for a proper searing when you're trying to let the potatoes go for 30 mins without scorching.


----------

